

Has anyone else seen an odd customer like this? - Prospect

We have a retail website and we have a customer who continually orders around 200 dollars worth of product. He then writes in to cancel the order immediately.  He's done this about 10 times this year.  He's always polite and apologetic, but I can't figure out if he has some impulse control/shopping issue or if he's doing some sort of hack.  Has anyone experienced this?
======
amk
Wow. this is interesting. Maybe its some payment gateway/credit card refund
hack. I have been doing a lot of payment gateway programming and integration
lately Looking forward to an explanation of a hack(if any).

By the way, could you tell us which payment gateway/solution you use?

~~~
RickProspect
Hey, I think it has a new name now, but Paypal Payflow Pro.

------
turtle4
You might want to inquire with your payment processor, as I am sure they have
an anti-fraud department/division who (presumably) would deal with this a lot
more often than one of us here.

~~~
RickProspect
Everything looks ok from the payment processor side. I did put in a ticket
with them, but wanted to see if anyone could think of something else (like the
bing cashback comment) or maybe this guy just has some sort of disorder, in
which case I'd be interested to know if anyone else has had a similar
experience.

------
jgoewert
Sounds almost like some sort of attempt at Bing! Cashback fraud.

------
famfam
Fraud him out. Think about it. There is no legitimate reason for his behavior.

